# Open river tournament out of Chester wv



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Saturday September 23 Chester park boat ramp 7a-3p 25$ a boat fish as team or individual. Hope to see you there any questions go ahead and post or pm me thanks


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Last two weekends I have fished up there I have had 10# bags


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Nate u been fishing the sundays?


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Is this just a random open tourny for anyone?


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Not for last couple of weeks.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Yes open for anyone


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Took 11.5# on Sunday to win a club tournament out of Chester


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Been pretty warm hope it stays the same


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Results for today?


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Very low turn out low numbers but King Kong buddy showed up with a 21 1/2 inch smally weighing 5lb 8oz


----------

